

Mixpanel (YC S09) launches "Analytics for your customers." - suhail
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/05/mixpanel-now-allows-developers-to-offer-realtime-analytics-to-users/

======
nkassis
So if I understand correctly, let say I run a blogging service I could offer
the blogs running on my service mixpanel analytics data for their particular
blog?

If so, that's a pretty good idea.

~~~
suhail
Yes, exactly.

~~~
JofArnold
This is extremely disruptive, especially in my company's product space.
Congrats for seeing the opportunity and flying with it!

------
vaksel
i think the problem that may arise, is that the big players have the resources
to roll their own solutions + their own solution would mean they can integrate
the data that is specific to their app and the smaller players will have a
problem paying(provided the platforms would have to pay for each datapoint)

~~~
JofArnold
They'd have to roll their own _mixpanel_ though, right? I think unless those
big companies are in the analytics space full time already, they'd have a damn
difficult time convincing their managers of make v buy.

Plus, presumably some of the small companies already using Mixpanel will be
big-company-worrying medium companies in due course.

On a related note, what has attracted us to Mixpanel so far is that is is very
generic - I've not come across a case yet that can't be made to work with the
event triggers. Mind you, I've not used it live - just read the docs - so I
may be speaking out of my cloaca ;)

------
snowmaker
I believe this is an even bigger market than the one Mixpanel was previously
tackling. There are innumerable UGC sites online today, and they all want to
offer analytics to their customers. For every one of them to build their own
comprehensive web analytics system is just silly. Until now there was no
product that solved this problem for them.

If Mixpanel's product becomes sufficiently powerful and flexible, it can
become the standard for "analytics on someone else's site" just as much as
Google Analytics is the standard for "analytics on your own site".

~~~
acgourley
Definitely a wide open space, current GoodData seems to have the most mature
product offering here (but it's still very internal 'talk to the sales
guy'-ish)

------
acgourley
Congrats - there is definitely a market for this. Although my only concern
would be that its every bit as deep as your primary market. This will creep
into requests for daily emails, multiple levels of permissions, embedded
dashboard feature requests, user customization, etc.

------
lyime
This is pretty awesome! Congrats to Suhail and Tim!

------
paolomaffei
I still think the pricing page should point out better what a data point is.

------
sahillavingia
Rockin' the analytics boat. I like.

------
eries
This is very cool. Congrats, guys

